# jsp compile fehler werden nicht angezeigt



## ARadauer (2. Dez 2008)

hi leute,
mir werden allgemein im package explorer compile fehler in JSPs nicht angezeigt in der jsp selber aber schon...

kennt da jemand eine lösung dafür?


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2008)

WIeso sollten JSPs im package Explorer angezeigt werden??

Ändere doch mal die Perspektive


----------



## ARadauer (2. Dez 2008)

auf welche soll ich sie ändern?

im projekt explorer zb werden sie mir auch nicht anzgeigt. ich mein jetzt das rote x beim datei icon...



> WIeso sollten JSPs im package Explorer angezeigt werden??


wieso nicht? mir wird alles im package exploerer angezeigt....


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Konfigurier mal den content im Project Explorer. Vielleicht ist dort etwas deaktiviert.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Dez 2008)

mhn nein da ist alles aktiviert.

in den projekt properties, Validation jetzt zeigt er mir fehler an... aber leider nur html fehler ;-)


----------

